# Any Good Scores at St. Louis show?



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone score any really good deals at the show?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I thought the St. Louis show was very good this time. I was really looking to finish a few project cars instead of starting more, but Lendell and I split a junk bag of parts and I am right back at having projects again. I searched for some 63 vette bumpers for a tan vette I had and Lendell found those in the bag for me. Sad part of the story was that when I got home and added the bumpers as soon as I tried to put the screw in the post the post blew out. So, one more project for the winter! 

I think I spent less money, had more fun, and came home happier than any of the shows in the past. I always get into the show, get all excited, and buy the crappiest cars there. The sellers must love me. When I get home I look in my box and think "what was I thinking"????

Old Blue


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's part of what I picked up at the show. There's a 4 lane figure 8 track I was able to latch onto (I can see a lot of chaotic crashes in my future). I got more GT-40's for my collection. I found some Mustang bodies & wrenches. I also found an Aurora GTO in a color I did not have (brown).


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I also got these display cases & a bag of misc items.


----------

